# Elgin twin on craigslist.



## rustyspoke66 (Oct 17, 2010)

This add still comes up. Don't know if it's still for sale?
http://littlerock.craigslist.org/bik/1944804152.html


----------



## MaxGlide (Oct 21, 2010)

It's not for sale anymore. I bought that baby and its on it"s way to me via Fedex. Should be here tomorrow.

The previous owner is away on the Mississippi for six weeks as he's a tug boat driver so he can't remove the listing.

Wayne


----------



## Drummerboy (Oct 21, 2010)

I can't beleive I missed this.....


----------



## MaxGlide (Oct 29, 2010)

I will post pics as soon as i go to my friends and pick it up. It is waiting for me in Blaine, WA


----------



## rustyspoke66 (Oct 30, 2010)

Congrats, can't wait to see pics!


----------



## MaxGlide (Oct 30, 2010)

Hey Rusty,

I still got the Elgin that I got from you  in Kent. I LOVE  how it rides. Found fenders for it on Ebay for $15, a torpedo headlight, and speedo.

Wayne


----------



## rustyspoke66 (Oct 30, 2010)

Nice, have any pics? I'm looking for a headlight for another Elgin I picked up a few weeks ago.


----------

